# NE Fishing report from var. Bait shops



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/52054147/ns/local_news-cleveland_oh/

Good Read!Reports from many bait shops in NE Ohio


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's where that report originates. It's so good NBC steals it. It's really done by Channel 5 in Cleveland, and they update it almost everyday. I know the guy who writes it. He fishes practically everyday. Cut out the middleman and go from the original source.

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/local_news/Northeast-Ohio-fishing-report-Whats-biting


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks guys that was a great report! Been looking for something like this.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Was impressed/surprised at the L Erie western basin report of good perch being taken AT NIGHT! This is truly a first ever report of that for me!! I always heard, read that being low on the food chain, they would gather in large groups and be constantly on guard of attack from predators!-not caring one bit about eating after sunset, til sunup! Hmmmm.


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yup I heard the same thing, even more I don't recall ever catching one at night even by mistake. Hell though perching at night would be a flipping blast! Someone pipe in and tell us if they do well perching at night


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

And the Pymatuning report is wrong too. The crappie bite is great at the linesville stump area right now. Lots of guys catching them and walleyes today. I got a whole coolerfull of crappies, perch, gills, and even caught a few largemouth bass. Headed back up in the morning to try to find some bedding bluegills with my grandsons.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

After giving it some thought, I've decided to come clean. I'm the guy who writes that report. I've PM'd a few of you, but figured everyone who reads this deserves an explanation. As you know, the type of information we're dealing with has a pretty short shelf life. The bite may be on in the morning, and gone by the afternoon. It can even vary boat to boat. That's why I try to update the report a number of times a week, and I'd like to update it everyday. I think it's a necessary service for an under-served market.

Though I'm fishing a number of bodies of water through the week, I can't get to every one, or as many as I'd like to. So, I'm dependent on getting accurate information from the best sources I know possible. The info I get from bait shops, outfitters, etc is usually good and dependable. I know there were some questions about the perch night bite. That was a first for me, and I questioned it, but the guy who provided it is reliable with good information. I had always heard perch schools disperse at night, get looser so that they aren't packed together and are less of a target for predators. That's what my source thought, too, but he's been catching them after dark recently. I have to believe him. 

As for questions about Pymatuning, I got that from three different sources. Duck and Drake, and two other fishing sources. So, that's what I went with, because they've been accurate in the past, and based on what they were seeing, they probably felt they were accurate that day, too. It does not benefit a fishing supported business to say the bite is slow or inconsistent, and that's what they said.

Of course, when fishing goes from slow to fast (Or conditions change in any way.) is of great concern to all of us. That's how you can help me. Feel free to PM me or send me an email to the email address listed in the article. Let me know when conditions are changing, what's working for you, what you're seeing, and I'll get it into the updates. You can stay anonymous if you want. Every piece of new information helps all of us. And send pictures, too. I'd love to use them in the reports if you want to brag a little!

I love to fish. I've been doing it for more than 50 years, and I love putting these reports together and trying to keep them updated because I think it's a service that's needed. If you'd like to help out with info, I'd appreciate it, and I think the thousands of people who read the report would appreciate it, too. Thanks and good fishing.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TopCat said:


> After giving it some thought, I've decided to come clean. I'm the guy who writes that report. I've PM'd a few of you, but figured everyone who reads this deserves an explanation. As you know, the type of information we're dealing with has a pretty short shelf life. The bite may be on in the morning, and gone by the afternoon. It can even vary boat to boat. That's why I try to update the report a number of times a week, and I'd like to update it everyday. I think it's a necessary service for an under-served market.
> 
> Though I'm fishing a number of bodies of water through the week, I can't get to every one, or as many as I'd like to. So, I'm dependent on getting accurate information from the best sources I know possible. The info I get from bait shops, outfitters, etc is usually good and dependable. I know there were some questions about the perch night bite. That was a first for me, and I questioned it, but the guy who provided it is reliable with good information. I had always heard perch schools disperse at night, get looser so that they aren't packed together and are less of a target for predators. That's what my source thought, too, but he's been catching them after dark recently. I have to believe him.
> 
> ...


Kudos to doing the research and writing a great report! I appreciate your work even if I don't get a chance to go out and use it. Great job and thanks!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest report: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...fishing-report--lake-erie-walleye-bite-is-hot

Again, your input is welcome. Let me know about the latest conditions where you are fishing.

Plus a little something about teaching kids to fish and why it is so important:

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...dren-while-teaching-them-life-lessons-fishing


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the latest report: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...eport--capitalize-on-panfish-and-yellow-perch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Before I even read this entire thread, I was going to comment on what a great service it is, despite any few potential inaccuracies. 

I do know that not all fisherman were created equal and some guys simply know what they're doing while others are "one trick ponies" who can only catch fish if they bite with a given tactic. No offense to anyone, but that is the truth.

Thanks for trying to help make our leisure time more productive and most of all, fun.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Newly updated info from over the weekend. I'm going to try to update at least three times a week (M-W-F), and as conditions change. As always, your info on how it is where you're fishing is always welcome. Just PM me or send it to the email in the report. Thanks.

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...port--walleye-biting-from-toledo-to-ashtabula


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the latest update. Of course, this weather system moving through could change everything: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/local_news/Northeast-Ohio-fishing-report-Walleye-bite-still-hot

Let me know if there's a particular body of water you want me to cover or cover more. Looking to expand this report, we're updating it almost every other day, now.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's an update with the latest conditions after the storm front moved through:
http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...o-fishing-report-Wicked-Weather-has-an-impact


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks TopCat. That was one of my favorite cartoons growing up. Niece's wedding this weekend so no fish for me.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest report has been updated. The latest link in this thread will work. The thumbnail on it is that boats were able to make it out yesterday on Lake Erie. There was some chop depending on where you were, but the lake laid down by evening. Fish were being caught in the Western Basin. Perch were being taken out of Wildwood. Craig at Erie Outfitters says the fish turned back on yesterday afternoon, and the water looks good this morning. I'll be going out today from Perry with ChrisXfishing. We'll let you know how we do.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Updated Info: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...port--panfish-bass-walleye-catfish-consistent


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest with expanded coverage of more lakes: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...-fishing-report-Lake-Erie-walleye-bite-steady


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been on vacation all week, but I'm still trying to get an update together by Friday. It should come together.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Great report. Thank you for your efforts. Glad I was able to find that.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Finally, the latest report: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/local_news/northern-ohio-fishing-report-its-a-mixed-bag

And we're adding more bodies of water. Let me know if there's one you want covered. If I can add it, I will. Thanks.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Great report TP, they keep getting longer and better.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the latest just in time for the 4th of July. I'm trying to expand this, so if any of you have info on a particular body of water, or would like to see a new body of water added to the report, please email me or PM me. I appreciate any and all help with info. The latest report: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...shing-Report-Walleye-Perch-dominate-the-catch


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Great report TopCat! I really enjoy reading these, keep them coming! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

New update for the weekend: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...Ohio-Fishing-Report-Weather-affecting-results


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for another great report TC.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the support, folks. New update for 07/09. Prominent coverage in this one of a major event at West Branch this weekend to help kids learn to fish. A number of OGFers are involved in volunteering at this event. Also, still looking to expand more coverage. I could use help with info on bodies of water in your area that are going uncovered. Feel free to PM or email me. Thanks. http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...-means-fast-action-some-places-slow-in-others


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The current report has been changed slightly to reflect unsafe conditions on some streams. A full update will be out by the weekend.


----------



## Fish E (Nov 9, 2012)

Great reports. Thanks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reports. These are very helpful.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Updated for the weekend. High water having some effect: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...rn-Ohio-Fishing-Report-Water-water-everywhere


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest report from NewsChannel 5 in Cleveland is available online. Here's the gist of it: The high water is receding at most lakes and streams in north, central, and southeast Ohio. That's making water fishable, again. Depending on where you're fishing, saugeye (Tappan, Alum Creek, Piedmont), bass (Mosquito, Portage Lakes), walleye (Berlin, Milton) and panfish (Mogadore) are all cooperating. Channel cats are hitting everywhere. Musky are being caught at West Branch and Piedmont. On Lake Erie, some huge yellow perch are being caught in good numbers from Lorain to Ashtabula. The walleye bite is slowing, but fish are still being caught from Vermilion to Geneva.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The reason perch rarely bite at night is because their night vision is extremely poor. While the perches main predator walleye have excellent night vision. That puts them at a huge disadvantage once the sun sets.All you have to do is look at their tiny eyes. Not much light gathering ability to work with.

When a partner and I used to fish outside of Edgewater in Cleveland we were amazed at how fast the perch would quit biting. One minute you can't keep two poles in the water and then it was like somebody threw a switch. the hottest two hours were the last two hours of light. We nicknamed it the " Edgewater Blitz ".

I have caught a few and I mean d*** few night fishing. This was with a sinking night light that might have fooled the perch into feeding.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest report from NewsChannel 5/Newsnet5 in Cleveland is available online. Here's the thumbnail version: 
The weather is still having an impact, but not like it was. Most lakes and streams are fishable. In a reversal for this time of year, the western basin of Lake Erie is actually outproducing the central basin. But, that trend probably won't last for long once the water clears and the lake lays down. Inland, it's a mixed bag depending on where you're fishing. The one consistent is the catfish bite. Channel cats are hitting practically everywhere.

If you want, you can PM me with info on the lakes you're fishing. I could use the extra info for the reports. I'm starting to get some limited info out of LaDue, but I could use some more. I also need info out of Walborn and Leesville. Thanks.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest report from NewsNet5/NewsChannel5 is online now and available under news blogs on the station website. Here's the gist: 

Summer patterns for most species are in effect. Channel cats and yellow perch are sustaining the catch in a lot of places. Cats inland, perch on Lake Erie. Panfish are also being taken in good numbers most places, though size can be an issue. It's a mixed bag when it comes to walleye, saugeye, and bass. Musky are active at West Branch and Piedmont. The number of shovelheads being caught is on the rise at Tappan and Piedmont. Alum Creek continues to be fair to good for saugeye. Some monster walleye (You'll want to check out the picture in the article!) were taken recently at Mosquito, but that's proving to be the exception to the rule for this time of year. The Portage Lakes near Akron continue to provide good action for bass. Something kind of odd is happening at Nimisila, but I'll let you read the report to find out what's happening there. And the wiper bite is finally on at Charles Mill. 

If you want, you can PM me with info on the lakes you're fishing. I could use the extra info for the reports. And as I posted previously, I'm starting to get some limited info out of LaDue, but I could use some more. I also need data out of Walborn and Leesville. Thanks.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest report from newsnet5/NewsChannel5 is available at the newsnet5 website. Here's the gist of it: There's plenty of variety; walleye, catfish, bass, and perch are making up most of the catch. Lake Erie walleye are hit or miss, but yellow perch are hitting from Catawba to Perry. Inland, bass and cats are plentiful. So are panfish. There's decent musky fishing at West Branch (Thanks for the info, Mark at Mark's Bait and Tackle!), and at Piedmont. The wiper bite is on at Charles Mill.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest Newschannel 5/Newsnet5 fishing report is online. You can find the complete report at the NewsNet5 website. Here's an excerpt: 

This has been a banner summer for yellow perch on Lake Erie. They are hitting in good numbers along the North Coast, even in the Western Basin where size is matching number. And better perch fishing is expected as we move into fall.
Inland, the bass bite has tapered off in a lot of places, though catfish are holding steady and providing good action. Saugeye and walleye are cooperating in a lot of reservoirs, but its not always easy fishing, and youll have to work to find them. 

There's also some surprising info on perch fishing on Lake Erie, inland saugeye, and the walleye bite on Nimisila.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest Newschannel 5/Newsnet5 fishing report is online. You can find the complete report at the NewsNet5 website. Here's an excerpt: 

The walleye and saugeye bites are picking up on a number of inland lakes. Thats a sure sign that fall patterns are starting. 

Even though water temperatures are still high, baitfish are schooling for their fall migrations, and that means the walleye and saugeye arent far behind them. Those minnow schools are also targets for largemouth bass. That means on a lot of lakes soft plastics are being replaced by spinner baits, shallow cranks, and blade baits to take advantage of it.

Meanwhile, on Lake Erie the yellow perch fishing has slacked off depending on where youre fishing, and the walleye bite is hit or miss, too.

Panfish and crappie are also starting to cooperate.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Some really great reports there. I wish to see more Cleveland Metroparks being talked about because there are some nice lakes in there.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Topcat! Good info as usual.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest Newschannel 5/Newsnet5 fishing report is online. You can find the complete report at the NewsNet5 website. Here's an excerpt: 

Sometimes the unexpected happens. Just ask Corey Zelinsky of Medina. Hed heard about the fantastic bowfin catches being made at the Lake Lucerne outflow into the Tuscarawas River just north of Canal Fulton. He and a friend thought theyd try to catch one of the toothy prehistoric critters there on Wednesday. But, instead...

Let's just say it was quite a nice surprise. Plus, there's good news about a variety of target species, and as requested, something a little extra on the Cleveland MetroParks waters.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Jumbo news from Lake Erie! The latest Newschannel 5/Newsnet5 fishing report is online. You can find the complete report at the NewsNet5 website. Here's an excerpt: 

Think big.
In fact, think JUMBO!
We are talking jumbo yellow perch season on Lake Erie and it has started. Perch fishing is outstanding from Crane Creek to Conneaut with bigger ones being caught the further you move east. The season should peak in mid-October. 
As for the rest of the state, inland lakes are providing good action for saugeye, walleye, and panfish. And, the crappie bite is picking up, too.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

After having to take some time off due to surgery, I'm finally back on my feet and pushing out the fishing reports, again. The latest Newschannel 5/Newsnet5 fishing report is online. You can find the complete report at the NewsNet5 website. Here's an excerpt: 

_The jumbo yellow perch bite remains steady in Lake Erie&#8217;s central basin, and the steelhead run is about to take off.

Inland, saugeye, walleye, crappie, and bass are all cooperating.
_

I'm feeling so good, my brother and I are going to hit Milton tomorrow.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TopCat said:


> After having to take some time off due to surgery, I'm finally back on my feet and pushing out the fishing reports, again. The latest Newschannel 5/Newsnet5 fishing report is online. You can find the complete report at the NewsNet5 website. Here's an excerpt:
> 
> _The jumbo yellow perch bite remains steady in Lake Eries central basin, and the steelhead run is about to take off.
> 
> ...


Glad you're back on your feet. Thanks for all the reports this summer!


----------

